# Carver - M-4060



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

Not my listing/amp. 

1 gain per channel FTW

A nice looking example with box & docs


Carver M 4060 4 Channel Mobile Magnetic Field Amplifier | eBay


----------



## killerb87 (Oct 24, 2008)

I love those amps. I had a M4120 and it was one of the cleanest amps I ever owned. You can run them hard and they never overheat. My brother still has the one I sold him. I want that amp back!!!! Here is a picture of it.


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

Regrettably I sold an M4060 a few years ago during a fit of mad decluttering.
It went to good use though, it probably would have remained a closet hoard if I kept it.


----------

